# CSUSA group buy CLOSED**Backorders received



## MesquiteMan (Nov 1, 2007)

Update 12/13  I just received the package of backordered items and will get them re-packed this evening and shipped tomorrow.  I am really sorry for the delay but it was nothing I had any control over.  

Update 11/16  Well folks, I think all the refunds that were requested for canceled back ordered items have been processed.  If you were expecting a refund and did not receive one, please let me know ASAP so I can get it taken care of.  Most orders have shipped with exception of a few that did not have their address included in their Paypal file.

*UPdate 11-13  ***Updated BO list***
Evidently I was not provided a complete list of backorderd items when I placed the order.  I sent some of you a notice that your order contains backorderd items and to look on this list here to see which ones.  Well, the list I posted below was a direct cut and past from Melanie at CSUSA and it looks like there were other items that were backordered that she did not put on the list.  Here is the correct list according to my inventory of the kits I received as well as packing list that came with them.

050-4037 Jr Gent bushings
050-0321 Rho 22k statesman FP
050-0374 Rho Jr. Gent II FP
050-0376 Rho Jr. Gent BP
050-2330 Rho 22k Jr. Statesman RB
050-4157 TN Jr. Gent II RB-smooth
050-4623 Rho Retro RB

Everything else was received and is ready to ship.*

Update 11/13--Package received.  All sorted and ready to ship.  I sent an e-mail to each person whose order included backordered items below.  If you did not receive my e-mail please let me know so we can get the backordered situation resolved and your order shipped so I can get this stuff out of my shop!!

Update 11/12--tracking data says the order should arrive on Monday (11-12).  As soon as it gets here I will unapck it all and start shipping ASAP.  For backordered items, I really am not sure what is the norm.  Any suggestions?

Update 11/5--Order placed today with Melanie.  Some items are on backorder and one is WAY backordered.  

From Melanie:
The following items are on backorder with an estimated date of 12/7/07:
050-0321	Statesman 22k FP
050-0376	Rhodium JR Gentlemens Ball Point Pen
050-2330	Jr. Statesman Rho/22k RB Postable
050-4037	Bushings for the Jr Gentlemens/Statesman II
050-4623	Jr. Retro Rhodium Rollerball

One product is on backorder with an estimated date of 02/08:
050-4157	Titanium Jr Gentlemens II Rollerball w/ Smooth End Cap

Update 11/4  Everyone has paid up and the order will be going in Monday morning.

Update 11/3
Here is the list of folks I have received orders from.  If you are not on this list and should be, please let me know ASAP.

ArmyTurner
barkisini
Boss302
ElMostro
Exoticwo
jdmyers4
jeffj13
Mewell
Monty
mpauly
Oklahoman
PTJeff
Rauland04
retired-sofa-spud
rherrell
rstought

I desperately need some kits from CSUSA right away.  I would be willing to do a group buy for the 100 kits minimum if we can get it all together in the next 24 hours or so.  I will do it with the same criteria as has been done in the past and will alllow any kits and other items as needed but will cut it off as soon as we get over 100 kits.

Is anyone interested and can we get it together quick enough?  

Here are the details if you want to try to make this work:

(Details copied from Kent4him's group buy)
PAYPAL payments ONLY.  Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. Please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $4.60 via USPS Priority Flat rate (within USA). It will include tracking. If your order is fairly large, then obviously I will have to use the large box at $8.95 so please send that amount if there is any question.  If you only send the $4.60 and your order does not fit, I will invoice you the difference at time of shippment.

Domestic Insurance:
I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments 
=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

The pens are sorted by type and item number.
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.97 
050-0385 RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN $11.82 Low
050-4204 SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN $4.36 
050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54 
050-4206 SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN $4.36 Low
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.55 
050-4310 SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN $4.36 
050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $9.47 
050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17 
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05 
050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 
050-0395 RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL $11.78 
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54 
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN - Plain Clip $4.54 
050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05 Low
050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.73 Low
050-4477 Copper Cigar Pen $4.62 Low
050-5010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL $9.47 
050-0368 RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN $12.87 
050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89 
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76 
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL - Plain $5.76 
050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $9.08 
050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $6.05 
050-4422 TACTILE BROKERS PEN $6.05 
050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.78 
050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $3.98 
050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87 
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $34.84 Low
050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.65 
050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 
050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.56 
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 Low
050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81 
050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68 
050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 
050-5100 10K EUROPEAN PENCIL $9.47 
050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.45 
050-0375 RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL $6.51 
050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $3.98 
050-0500 10K FATHER SING PENCIL $4.54 Low
050-7090 10K FATHER SING DESK PEN $4.92 
050-4408 10K FOUNTAIN PEN $6.25 
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 Low
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 
050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $8.32 
050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63 
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 
050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66 
050-0320 RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN $13.63 
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.76 
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96 
050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $31.81 
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $39.38 
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52 
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.52 
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 
050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05 
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 
050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $9.84 
050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.84 
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57 
050-4147 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads $7.57 
050-4148 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads $11.35 
050-4149 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads $11.35 
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63 
050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.63 
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 
050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.26 
050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $9.28 
050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32 
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN $13.82 
050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN $12.87 
050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29 
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 
050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $4.96 
050-4450 10K KC TWIST PEN $3.56 Low
050-4452 SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN $3.56 
050-0378 RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL $9.08 
050-0379 RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN $10.04 
050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 
050-4186 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $52.26 
050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $37.11 
050-4188 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $43.17 
050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $7.57 
050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 Low
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $6.81 
050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98 
050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 Low
050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $5.00 
050-0358 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL $6.25 
050-4464 10K SOFT GRIP PEN $3.41 
050-4465 10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL $4.17 Low
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62 
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 
050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05 
050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81 
050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $3.26 Low
050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30 
050-4168 CHROME Slimline Pen $2.26 Low
050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $3.18 
050-4410 SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN $3.18 
050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 
050-4440 SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN $3.18 Low
050-4490 TACTILE TWIST PEN $2.65 

Bushings

050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $4.03 
050-1428 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL $4.55 Low
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03 
050-4135 Emperor Bushings $4.03 
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
050-4055 BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN $4.03 
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $4.03 
050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.03 Low
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.03 
050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $4.03 
050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.03 
050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03 
155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $4.03 Low
155-0045 EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS $5.04 
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03 
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03 
155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $4.55 Low
155-5111 Artisan Bushings $5.04 
155-5502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL $4.03 
950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $4.03 
950-7200 European Letter opener bushings $3.02 
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.04 Low
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55


----------



## Monty (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd be in for one of each of the following:
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52 
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63

These two with threaded end cap also (didn't see them in the list)
Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29  
Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 

edit in:
I think that comes out to $95.16


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

Curtis, thanks  here is my order,

=======================================================
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 ..........2=...84.82
050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $34.84 Low.2=...69.68
050-0320 RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN $13.63 ........................10=..136.30
050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $31.81 ....1=...31.81
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $39.38 .1=...39.38
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57...................5=37.85 
Bushings
050-1428 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL $4.55 Low.....................1=4.55


SUB TOTAL.......................................................$403.89

SHIPPING.........................................................$8.95
INS..............................................................$6.40
3% plus .31=.....................................................$12.91
TOTAL............................................................$432.15
CURTIS I THINK THIS IS RIGHT IF NOT LET ME KNOW. I MIGHT HAVE TO ADD TO THIS TONIGHT .

Edited for 3% and .31 sorry


----------



## mewell (Nov 1, 2007)

2 - 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87
4 - 050-2329 RHODIUM/22K JR STATESMAN POSTABLE ROLLERBALL $21.15
1 - 050-2332 Jr.Statesman POSTABLE BTN RB $17.57

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rherrell (Nov 1, 2007)

3-  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
3-050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
1-050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03 
4-050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low
I come up with $118.47. I think!!


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 1, 2007)

Curtis, here is my order.
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 

3 Each Total 12 Kits
4157 x3 = 28.41
4178 x3 = 31.80
2326 x3 = 64.80
2328 x3 = 52.71
	   $177.72
		+.31
	   $178.03
+ 3%	     +5.34
SUB Total$183.37
Shipping   	4.60
Total    $187.37


----------



## barkisini (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Curtis,

I would go for the following:

050-0322 Statesman 22K RB    5@$24.38..........$121.90
050-0321 Statesman 22K FP    5@$28.88..........$144.40
239-0102 Blue Lapis blanks   10@$7.64...........$76.40
050-4035 Statesman Bushings   1@$3.99............$3.99
050-9205 Statesman tubes      4@$0.50............$2.00

Shipping (Guestimate)............................$8.95
 3% Fee.........................................$10.73
PayPal Item.......................................$.31

Subtotal.......................................$368.68

Insurance........................................$5.50

Grand total....................................$374.18


I really need the blanks, but will grab the kits on the 100+ deal. Please let me know if total is correct, and when you need paypal (and the paypal addy).

Thanks in advance,


John B.


----------



## Rauland04 (Nov 1, 2007)

Kits
1 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45
2 - 050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05
1 - 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47
3 - 050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $4.96
3 - 050-4450 10K KC TWIST PEN $3.56 Low
2 - 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62

Bushings
1 - 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 
1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
1 - 950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $4.03

Total
12 Kits
3  Bushing Sets

Subtotal $118.91
Ship       $8.95
PayPal     $0.31
3%         $3.85
Insurance  $3.45
Total    $135.47

Did I do all that right?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 1, 2007)

To all who have responded, thank you!  Please send me an e-mail so that I have your e-mail address.  I will then send you a total according to my spreadsheet and give you my paypal address.  Right now we are at 88 kits so only 12 more to go to get the 100 kit pricing.  I will keep this open until 10 pm Central time today, NOV 1.  If we end up with well over 100 that is fine.  I just need to get this going ASAP.  I will be sending out total this evening so please check your e-mail tomorrow and send the paypal so I can get it all ordered.  Thanks!


----------



## Boss302 (Nov 1, 2007)

050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96 (10X) = 469.60
Insurance 6.40
Shipping 4.60

Sub-total 480.60

PayPal 14.73

Grand total 495.33

Let me know if that sounds right.

Thanks for doing this.

Pat


----------



## exoticwo (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's my order Curtis,

050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63 X 10 = $136.30
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 X 5 = $212.05
                     sub total  $348.85
Insurance  $300.01 to $400        $5.50
                     .03%        $10.45
                    S&H           $4.60
                         TOTAL: $369.40

   Thanks,
     Al
 (Exoticwo)


----------



## rstought (Nov 1, 2007)

Curtis...

Thanks for jumping in with this...

050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 x 5 = $43.75
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68 x 10 = $56.80

050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 Low x 5 = $70.05
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 x 5 = $54.90 

050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 x 1 = $45.44 
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 x 1 = $37.87 


050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $8.32 x 1 = $8.32
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.52 x 1 = $13.52
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 x 1 = $6.05


050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $4.03 x 1 = $4.03


Total for items - $340.73
Shipping        - $  8.95 (I'll err on the high side)
Insurance       - $  5.50

Subtotal        - $355.18
PayPal          - $ 10.97 ($10.66 + $0.31)

Grand Total     - $366.15


----------



## mpauly (Nov 1, 2007)

Mesquite, did you get my email?


----------



## Rauland04 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did you get my email?


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 2, 2007)

Curtis, what is your paypal e-mail?  Or you can send me a paypal invoice to esoto70431@aol.com

Eugene


----------



## Monty (Nov 2, 2007)

Having problems with PP this morning not wanting to accept mt debit card. Email sent with corrections to invoice.


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 2, 2007)

Mannie, which of Curtis' e-mail did you send the pp too?  

Eugene


----------



## Monty (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene, I assume he wants it to the email addy the invoice came from.


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Nov 2, 2007)

Curtis, I'd like to order these:

Kits

1 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45

1 - 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47

1 - 050-4177 BLACK TI JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60

1 - 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52

1 - 050-2330 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL (POSTABLE)$21.36

1 - 050-2332 Jr.Statesman BTN RB (POSTABLE) $17.57

Bushings

1 - 155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EURO $4.03 

1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low

1 - 950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $4.03



Total for items = 95.06

Shipping = 4.60

$.31 + 3% = 97.91 + Ship = 102.51

Subtotal $95.06

Ship $4.60

PayPal $0.31

Insurance $3.45

3% $3.85

Total $106.94

If you could PM me and let me know if this is right or not and I'll PayPal when i get home from work this evening.

Thanks,

Greg (retired-sofa-spud)


----------



## Boss302 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Curtis:  I haven't received a billing yet and just want to make sure you received my e-mail info.  Here's my e-mail address again:  26-c@sbcglobal.net

Thanks

Pat


----------



## mewell (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> 
> 2 - 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87
> 4 - 050-2329 RHODIUM/22K JR STATESMAN POSTABLE ROLLERBALL $21.15
> ...



Curtis - I screwed up and put in the wron part number but right description...

Should read:
2 - 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87
4 - *050-2330* RHODIUM/22K JR STATESMAN POSTABLE ROLLERBALL $21.15
1 - 050-2332 Jr.Statesman POSTABLE BTN RB $17.57

Sorry about that.... I'll PP you the correct amount and also reply to your invoice.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Guys,

I am running out the door to a jobsite and will not be able to respond to anything until this evening.  I sent invoices to 9 of you that I had addresses for and somehow, my software that I used did not include my paypal address.  It is Curtis@Turntex.com.  Those who sent a paypal to my other address, I received it as well so don't worr.  I will update everthing and send new invoices out this evening.  If you have not e-mailed me directly with your e-mail address, please do so now.  Also, Boss, I sent an invoice to the addy you gave but it came back undeliverable.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 2, 2007)

Curtis - my order:

8 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 = $83.60
4 - 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 = $42.40

Kits =    $126.00
ins =     $  3.45
ship =    $  4.60
3%+0.31 = $  4.33
------------------
Total =   $138.38

IAP username = jdmyers4

Thanks.
John


----------



## Boss302 (Nov 2, 2007)

Curtis:  Just make 100% sure my numbers are correct and I'll just make the Paypal payment without an invoice.

Thanks

Pat
26-c@sbcglobal.net


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Nov 2, 2007)

Curtis,

Since I had not seen your e-mail yet I wanted to make sure you had my address. Please double check my numbers and I'll send PayPal as soon as I hear from you. 

Thanks, Greg

retired-sofa-spud

e-mail: gghoward777@cox.net


----------



## Rauland04 (Nov 2, 2007)

Curtis - Havn't seen an email either.  Would rather you confirm the # before I PayPal.

paul_dowden at hotmail


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 3, 2007)

Folks,

Invoices have been sent out to everyone who has placed an order.  Here is a list of the folks that I have not received payment from yet:

mpauly  315.00

If you are on this list and have not received the invoice, please let me know ASAP.  If you do not have any questions on the total and want to just go ahead and send payment, you can send it to Curtis@turntex.com.  I need to have all the payments in this weekend so I can turn in the order first thing Monday morning.  *ANY orders not paid by Sunday evening will be canceled*


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 3, 2007)

Curtis,
   Did you not receive my PM'd order? I asked about adding a particular item but was not sure if it would be discounted if I was the only one ordering this particular item. If it got lost then I can wait and see if the other buy ever gets going, or just drive down to Provo and forget the discount.[:I]

Mike


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 3, 2007)

Mike,

No, I guess I did not receive it.  You still have time to get in on this if you want.  I was not able to get the order in Friday like I wanted so there is not reason I can not add you since they are not open unitl Monday anyway.  Please post your request here so I am sure to get it and I will get you an invoice out as soon as I can.


----------



## Rauland04 (Nov 3, 2007)

Never got an invoice, but that is taken care of now.  PayPal is sent.


----------



## Boss302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Never received an invoice but payment was made, so we should be okay.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 4, 2007)

Boss,

I sent the invoice 3 different times.  I even sent you a message with a link to your invoice that I posted on my website.  I guess you did not get it either.  Oh well.  If you still need it, let me know and I will send you the link to find it on my website.  Otherwise, I will send you a copy with your order when I ship.


----------



## mpauly (Nov 6, 2007)

How are you going to handle the orders with backordered items?


----------



## armyturner (Nov 11, 2007)

Just wondering if we could get an update and an answer to the previous question?


----------



## Boss302 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Curtis:  I just received my order.  Thanks for taking the time to put this together.

Pat


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 17, 2007)

Got mine yesterday - thanks.


----------



## Monty (Nov 17, 2007)

Got mine today. Actually the PO tried to deliver the package Thursday, but since it was insured and no one home it was taken back to the PO. Today was the first chance I had to get it.

Thanks again for doing this quick buy Curtis.


----------



## mpauly (Nov 18, 2007)

Got mine yesterday too.

Thanks!!


----------



## mpauly (Dec 5, 2007)

Any status on those backordered items?  Looks like CSUSA has them in stock by now.

Michael


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I noticed last night that CSUSA charged my credit card so I assume they are on their way.  As soon as I get them, I will re-pack and get them shipped out.


----------



## mpauly (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## mpauly (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm sorry to be a bother, but any further update?  

I have to make some christmas gifts .....

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2007)

I am not sure what is going on.  My credit card was charged on 12/06 so I was really expecting the balance of the order a few days ago.  They did not send a tracking number or anything so I am not sure.  I will try to call today and see if I can find out where it is.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know that this applys------but the mail is running real slow in this part of the world---I just waited 5 days for a box to travel 300 miles.


----------



## mewell (Dec 13, 2007)

Curtis - Did you get more info on this?


----------



## rstought (Jan 3, 2008)

The last update - posted 13 December - indicated that the backordered items had been received from CSUSA and would be sent out directly.  Has anyone who had a BO'ed item from this group buy received their's yet?  The PO in this little ol' part of NC is not the most reliable, so if they HAVE gone out, they might have some 'splainin' to do...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob,

I am not exactl sure what the he77 is going on!  I received a bunch of stuff from CSUSA in December as mentioned but there were no pens un-acounted for.  We did have a bunch of stuff that was backordered and some folks choose to cancel while others choose to wait.  I should have just insisted that everyone with backorders cancel but I was trying to be accomodating.  When I received the backordered items in December, the only things that were still backordered were items that woudl not ship until February and were items that folks had canceled.  I called CSUSA and told them to cancel everything that was not already shipped.  Your kit must have been one of them for some reason.  I am not exacly sure how it slipped through the cracks on my end since I thought I had a failsafe system for tracking everything.  I obviously was wrong!  I do see your Jr. Gent FP that was not shipped in my system now and it shows unshipped.  I don't know how I missed it.  My sinceresy apologies for that.

Since everything has been canceled here is what I see are the options:


I would be happy to send you one of my own Jr. Statesman FP kits (I don't make Jr. Gents) to make up for it.
I would be happy to order you a Jr. Gent FP kit and send it to you
Or I can refund the amount for the kit that did not get shipped plus applicable paypal %

Your choice, please just let me know what I need to do to make it right.

Once again, I am really sorry for the screw up.


----------



## rstought (Jan 4, 2008)

Curtis...

Many thanks for the update, and for your very kind offers for resolving the issue.   I have sent you a PM regarding the particulars.


----------



## mpauly (Jan 12, 2008)

Curtis,

I want to thank you for doing this BG.  I got the back ordered kits just in time to make a last minute Christmas gift.

Thanks again!!!

Michael


----------

